# [SOLVED] Bad Pool Caller error



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

I need help. I keep getting this blue screen that says Bad Pool Caller.
Here's the codes. 000000C2, 00000007, 0000110B, 00000000, 83D93C70.
I replaced the memory. I replaced the harddrive. I re-installed XP twice, before I decided to try Vista. Still no luck. I replaced my video card. Still no luck.
I ran the system repair engineer app. I have the log here. I don't know what else to do. I even ran Memtest and I got no errors.
When I restart the computer, it runs for about 30 minutes and boom, I get the blue screen.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

Hello & welcome to TSF TechSupportForum.com ( vista Support )

first off il need a few file's 

start ( type in start search ) memory.dmp 
if come's use winrar & upload to mediafire.com if it does not come up u will need to change the following 

start right click computer click properties\click adanced system settings\under startup recovery\click settings\under system failure uncheck automatically restart 

also while there under write debugging info click kernel memory dump 

also click start & type minidump it should bring up file's with that name 
if not goto c:\windows & look around for a folder called that if there winrar it 

did u install any new software or hardware before this happen 
like driver's as this relate's to a driver 

post a dxdaig log 
start (type in start search ) dxdiag wait til it's done then click save all info 
upload as a file


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

warlordfmike, it's gotten worse. I can't start Windows without getting BSOD. I tried Safe mode, but for some reason, I couldn't perform any actions. I get the message, "Windows encoutered an error and needs to restart".
So later, I did a fresh install of Vista Sp1 and updated it. I didn't install any apps. So while windows was downloading and installing updates, it 
blue screened again! It must be a hardware problem. I have a Jetway J775GTR-LOG motherboard (cheap), and I old school Pentium D 3.4 cpu. Those are the only pieces of hardware that hasn't been replaced. What do you think?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

have u update mainboard driver's... i cant find ur mainboard anywere i will need u to download & install a free program called Driver Detective
( under my sig ) dont scan there on lower left should give mainboard info post a screen shot il start looking 

also download this program & post a screen i just want to make sure both program's give the same info Cpu-Id 

it could be a mainboard does not right driver's installed i dont think it would be the cpu causing at this point 

also check the device manager quckly as it might show something that has a flag 
start ( type in start search ) device manager ( once there click view show hidden device's ) if u can post a screen shot


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

1st post showed *0xc2* bugcheck w/ 1st parm *0x7* - bad pool caller where driver attempted to free memory that was already freed. This is typically a rogue driver issue. But driver is unknown.

Did you use product like killdisk after XP installs on HDD before Vista install?
http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Don't know about the rest re: mobo and CPU

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I'm gonna download the above programs and post the results shortly.
I'm not familar with killdisk. What does it do?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

Killdisk does as the name implies - kills all on HDD. I used it recently to erase all on an internal HDD on a system running Windows 7 beta. Once all traces Win 7 removed, I re-installed Vista x64. 320 GB HDD took 1.5 days continous running to write 00000 on entire hard drive.

Make up bootable ISO using product like ImgBurn -
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

I can't say for sure that this would make difference here b/c of hardware issues. I just saw that you 2x tried XP install, then Vista on top. This may be problematic as Vista does not perform low-level format of entire HDD (erasure).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I was download cpu-id and it blue screened again.
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR EQUAL
STOP: 0000000A, 0000001C, 00000001, 805501996
But I think it did that because Windows tried install drivers for my ATI Raedon 1950 XT when it was updating. So let me try to uninstall those drivers and install the updated drivers for the card.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

For Vista install, use orig Vista DVD only. Then allow all Windows Updates in; then goto manufacturer's site and install any outstanding driver updates not brought in by Windows updates.


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I'm re-installing now. I just used Killdisk. I decided to go with an XP install for now because it's more "driver friendly" And I'm not gonna let XP install the video driver. I will do it manually. Oh and I took out the ATI Radeon Card and went a Geforce 7600 card. I will post the results shortly.


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I started downloading Windows XP updates and it blue screened again! And keep in mind, this is after a fresh install. So it's definitely a hardware issue. I'm thinking it' the mobo memory controller. I mean I never heard of Jetway. I bought it from Newegg for $40 for my son. Or maybe it's the Pentium D 950 cpu. I heard Pentium D's are known to get very hot. Even though I never saw it go over 55C. I have an Echo Star 600w PSU. Which hardware you think I should replace first?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

i would try the cpu because if u replace the mainboard u have to get a new new memory & cpu & other so i would try to replace the cpu 

do u know what Socket the mainboad is il look to a cpu for over at newegg.com 

do u know what the bsod code was & did u do a reformat because that's what i had to do when i was getting bsod now killdisk might be the same iv never heard so im not sure what it really does


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I got the "IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL" error. And this is after a fresh install and a reformatted hard drive. I thought it might me the memory controller on the mobo. It's a LG775 socket. My gut feeling is that it's the motherboard. However it's could be that outdated cpu. I wish I knew for sure because I'm tired of wasting money.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

A new mobo - are you installing XP OEM or full retail version?

MS has policy re: mobo replacement where you need new copy & XP key code most timees.

jcgriff2


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I have the full retail version of XP. I'm good. As for Vista, I was using the 30 day trial.
So should I replace the mobo or the cpu?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

Vista does not have a 30 day trial - do you mean no activation for 30 days?

You can install Vista and not activate for X days. Depending on situatuation, you could be required to activate in 3 days or maybe not for 30 days.


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I meant to say 30 day activation period. But that's no problem anyway. I was just trying to figure out which hardware to replace. 
I went ahead and ordered an ASUS mobo. So we'll see how that goes. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

Hi - 

Just different phrasing - I wanted to make sure I understood your meaning.

I wish you luck w/ new mobo.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## juaneryle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

I just installed a new ASUS P5ND2 mobo. Installment went fine. Everything is up and running. No problems. No bue screens!
So it was the cheap motherboard that was causing all the errors, not the memory. Well at least an got a extra 2 gigs of memory for a future replacement. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bad Pool Caller error*

Hi - 

Thanks for posting back w/ final solution.

Good Luck to you. 

jcgriff2

.


----------

